
Google’s services create choice for consumers, and spur innovation in the U.S. - sahin-boydas
https://www.blog.google/outreach-initiatives/public-policy/consumer-choice-competition-innovation/
======
deogeo
Create choice, such as by forbidding phone manufacturers from distributing
custom versions of Android, if they want access to the Google Play store on
_any_ of the phones they sell? And then trying to keep those contracts secret
[1], so that when Google _lies_ to us about creating choice, we couldn't call
them out on it?

Corporate PR misleads and lies to benefit its owner, and it's clear Google is
no exception, so their words should be viewed in that light.

[1] [https://www.theinformation.com/articles/Google-s-
Confidentia...](https://www.theinformation.com/articles/Google-s-Confidential-
Android-Contracts-Show-Rising-Requirements)

